# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Γραμμές και Δρομολόγια πλοίων (Ship routes and itineraries) > Aπό Πειραιά (from Piraeus) >  Γραμμή Πειραιάς - Σαρωνικός

## JASON12345

Θέλω να πάω αύριο Αίγινα.
Υπάρχει μια καλή ιστοσελίδα για να δω τιμές από Πειραιά προς Αίγινα και το αντίστροφο.;;;

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Apostolos

Κλασσικα στο openseas.gr

Κανα 6αρη ευρώ πάει

----------


## JASON12345

Ναι,και γω μπαίνω στο οπεν σίασ αλλά δεν βρίσκω το σημείο που έχει τις τιμές.
Πληκρολογώ το δρομολόγιο που θέλω και μου έχει μόνο πιο καράβι πάει, την εταιρεία,και την ώρα.
Μετα πατάω στο δρομολόγιο και πάλι δεν μου βγάζει φράγκα.
Ευχαριστώ πάντως απόστολε.

----------


## panthiras1

http://www.hellenicseaways.gr/index.asp?a_id=89
Εδώ υπάρχουν όλα (δρομολόγια, τιμές ...)
Τα 6 ευρώ πάντως είναι παρελθόν.

----------


## hsw

η γραμμή πειραιά-αίγινας έχει τόσο μεγάλη κίνηση που η hellenic seaways δρομολογεί κάθε χρόνο για μια περίοδο στη γραμμή το flying cat 1 το οποίο είναι σχεδόν 3 φορές μεγαλύτερο από τα flying dolphins;

----------


## GiannisV

Παιδιά θα ήθελα να ταξιδέψω το καλοκαίρι σε κάποιο απο τα νησιά Αίγινα,Σπέτσες,Ύδρα και βλέπω στο openseas οτι τα πλοία που δρομολογούντε δεν παίρνουν οχήματα εαν κάποιος θέλει να πάρει μαζί του αυτοκίνητο τι γίνετε?

----------


## Apostolos

Στην Αιγινα φυσικά και πάνε αυτοκίνητα! Υδρα & Σπέτσες δέν παίρνουν αν δεν κάνω λάθος

----------


## hsw

όντως μόνο Ύδρα και Σπέτσες δεν πάει πλοίο που να παίρνει και αυτοκίνητα. Και αυτό γιατί σε αυτά τα δύο νησιά (κυριώς Ύδρα) απαγορεύονται τα αυτοκίνητα. Πάνυως για Σπέτσες που ξέρω μπορεί κάποιος να πάει με το αυτοκίνητο μέχρι Κόστα ή Πόρτο Χέλι και από εκεί με θαλάσσιο ταξί ή πλοίο στις Σπέτσες.

----------


## sylver23

στις σπετσες απαγορευεται το αυτοκινητο και τα μηχανακια.επιτρεπεται μονο να νοικιασεις μηχανακι μεχρι 50 κυβικα και απο οτιξερω θα απαγορευτει και αυτο.
επιτρεπονται αυτοκινητα μονο μονιμων κατοικων.

----------


## hsw

Σκέφτομαι να πάω μια μέρα στην Αίγινα με κάτι φίλους. Ποιο πλοίο μου προτίνετε; Νεφέλη, Απόλλων ή Ποσειδών Ελλάς; (δυστυχώς την ¶ρτεμις δεν την πρόλαβα)

----------


## heraklion

> Σκέφτομαι να πάω μια μέρα στην Αίγινα με κάτι φίλους. Ποιο πλοίο μου προτίνετε; Νεφέλη, Απόλλων ή Ποσειδών Ελλάς; (δυστυχώς την ¶ρτεμις δεν την πρόλαβα)


Εγώ σου προτείνω το Νεφέλη.

----------


## laz94

Επειδή απόσο καταλαβαίνω εισαι φαν της hellenic seaways....σου προτείνω Νεφέλη ή Ποσειδών. Αλλα αν δν ήσουν φαν θα σου προτεινα ΦΟΙΒΟ.... :Very Happy:

----------


## hsw

> Επειδή απόσο καταλαβαίνω εισαι φαν της hellenic seaways....σου προτείνω Νεφέλη ή Ποσειδών. Αλλα αν δν ήσουν φαν θα σου προτεινα ΦΟΙΒΟ....


Γιατί; Ποια είναι η διαφορά;

----------


## laz94

> Γιατί; Ποια είναι η διαφορά;


Απλά σκέφτηκα οτι θα εισαι φαν της hsw αρα λογικά θα προτιμουσες αυτή την εταιρία... :Cool: 
Απλά σου λέω οτι γενικά εγω προτιμάω Φοίβο και γι' αυτό σου το προτείνω.. :Wink:

----------


## rjjjh2004

Το μόνο που με εξυπηρετεί και μου κλείνει τηλεφωνικώς θέσεις επιστροφής στο αυτοκίνητο είναι το ¶γιος Νεκτάριος. Και κάνει και κάτι ψιλοπροσφορές. Βέβαια είναι κάπως πιο αργό... Όταν όμως πηγαίνω σαββατοκύριακο και μάλιστα με αμάξι, έχω το κεφάλι μου ήσυχο για το γυρισμό!

----------


## MYTILENE

> Σκέφτομαι να πάω μια μέρα στην Αίγινα με κάτι φίλους. Ποιο πλοίο μου προτίνετε; Νεφέλη, Απόλλων ή Ποσειδών Ελλάς; (δυστυχώς την ¶ρτεμις δεν την πρόλαβα)


 ΦΟΙΒΟΣ...ΜΕ διαφορά

----------


## hsw

ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας! Ίσως πάντως, λόγω της επιμονής σας με το Φοίβο (μάλλον είναι καλύτερο) να παω με αυτόν και να γυρίσω με τα της hsw ή το αντίστροφο.

----------


## sg3

γνωριζει καποιος ή εχει αρχειο απο τα δρομολογια της αιγινας και γενικα του σαρωνικου απο την saronikos ferries ή ακομα κι απο τις παντοφλες που ταξιδευαμε καποτε?

----------


## jvrou

Εγώ θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω γιατί στο openseas φαίνονται να πηγαίνουν στην Αίγινα μόνο το flying dolphin?? τα υπόλοιπα?? δηλαδή άρτεμις, ποσειδών ελλάς, απόλλων ελλάς?

----------


## hsw

> Εγώ θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω γιατί στο openseas φαίνονται να πηγαίνουν στην Αίγινα μόνο το flying dolphin?? τα υπόλοιπα?? δηλαδή άρτεμις, ποσειδών ελλάς, απόλλων ελλάς?


Και τα υπόλοιπα φαίνονται αλλά βγαίνουν σταδιακά, ενώ τα Flying dolphins έχουν ανακοινωθεί ολόκληρου του καλοκαιριού. ¶μα πάντως θες να δεις τα δρομολόγια, δες εδώ

----------


## jvrou

Ευχαριστώ.. Τα συμβατικά κάνουν περίπου μιάμιση ώρα?

----------


## hsw

1 ώρα και 5 λεπτά

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

Εκτός από το Απόλλων Ελλάς που κάνει 1.20

----------


## hsw

Αλήθεια; Γιατί στο open seas γράφει και γι αυτό 1.05. Πάντως λογικό μου φαίνεται γιατί έχει χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα. Επίσης ο Αγ. Νεκτάριος κάνει 1.15

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

Ναι, το Απόλλων Ελλάς είναι λίγο πιο αργό από τα άλλα. Και το Αγ.Νεκτάριος την ίδια ώρα σχεδόν με τον Απόλλωνα κάνει αλλά δεν το ανέφερα γιατί κατάλαβα ότι ο φίλος jvrou ρωτούσε για τα βαπόρια της Hellenic. Ωστόσο αυτή η δεκάλεπτη διαφορά στη διάρκεια του δρομολογίου δικαιολογείται απόλυτα αν ξέρει κάποιος τι σόι βαπόρια είναι το Αγιος Νεκτάριος και το Απόλλων Ελλάς (το δεύτερο απλά είναι δύο σκαλάκια πάνω από το πρώτο :wink :Smile: .

----------


## AnnaG

Πολύ ωραίο θέμα!

----------


## sg3

θελουμε κι ενα πλοιο  blue star για αιgina!!! :Wink:

----------


## aegina

Kai gw 8elw to ARIADNI alla mallon 8a perimenw poly...A to AG.NEKTARIOS einai to pio argo ena to xeirotero ploio tis grammis...

----------


## laz94

Σύμφωνα με το AIS το πλοίο Ίλιον πλέει για Αίγινα με 17.8 κομβους!!
Δοκιμαστικό ή ξεκίνησε κανονικά δρομολόγια????:-D
Ξέρετε σε ποιά εταιρία ανήκει???

----------


## laz94

Τελικά δεν πάει Αίγινα.....εστριψε για Σαλαμίνα... :Sad: 
Τώρα πού πάει....??.....θα δείξει...... :Confused:

----------


## PIANOMAN

Ο ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ που τον εχω προτιμησει πολλες φορρες δε κανει ΠΟΤΕ κατω απο 1.20, συνηθως κανει 1.25 εως 1.30
Ο ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΕΛΛΑΣ κανει 1.15 με 1.20 και ειναι μακρα το πιο θορυβωδες καραβι.

----------


## ορφεας

Ανακοινόθηκαν απο την HELLENIC SEAWAYS τα δρομολόγια για το Σαρονικό. Τα δρομολόγια των συμβατικών είναι εδώ για την περίοδο 22/12/2009-11/02/2010 ενώ των ταχυπλοων εδώ για την περίοδο 23/12/2009-31/03/2010. Παρατηρούμε οτι τα συμβατικά πλοία δεν εκτελούν δρομολόγια απο και προς το Αγκίστρι. Αυτό γίνεται διοτι θα λείπουν 2 πλοία απο την γραμμή . Το ¶ΡΤΕΜΙΣ και ένα άλλο που θα πηγαίνει για ετήσιο. Πρώτο θα είναι το ΠΟΣΕΙΔΟΝ ΕΛΛΑΣ. Έτσι το Αγκίστρι μένει με 2 δρομολόγια ταχυπλόων απο την HELLENIC, 2 απο την AEGEAN και αυτά του ΦΑΙΔΡΑ (πιστεύω θα είναι 1 τις καθημερινές και 2 τις Παρασκευές και Κυριακές.

----------


## sg3

οταν λες λειπει το αρτεμις εννοεις οτι θα κανει δεξαμενισμο και θα ερθει σαρωνικο?
σημερα σταματει και νεκταριος?
απο τις 23-12 ο φοιβος θα φυγει και θα ερθει η φαιδρα να μπει αιγινα?(ισως & αγκιστρι?)

----------


## ορφεας

> οταν λες λειπει το αρτεμις εννοεις οτι θα κανει δεξαμενισμο και θα ερθει σαρωνικο?
> σημερα σταματει και νεκταριος?
> απο τις 23-12 ο φοιβος θα φυγει και θα ερθει η φαιδρα να μπει αιγινα?(ισως & αγκιστρι?)


Το ΦΑΙΔΡΑ θα πάει σίγουρα Αγκίσρι και δεν ξέρω αλλα μάλλων και Σουβάλα και Αίγινα.
Σήμερα σταματάει ο ¶ΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ ΑΊΓΙΝΑΣ σήμφωνα με πληροφόριση απο τα πρακτορία της εταιρίας.
Μάλλον δεν θα εκτελεί δρομολόγια το ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ διοτι εάν εκτελούσε θα υπήρχαν δρομολόγια για Αγκίστρι και δεν θα πήγαινε το ΦΑΙΔΡΑ.

----------


## sg3

ας φροντισει η hsw αν ερθει το αρτεμις για αιγινα, το δρομολογιο 8.00 να πηγαινει μεχρι τις *σπετσες!*(εστω και με επιδοτηση απο το υεν)

----------


## sg3

για δειτε εδω:Εικόνα1.jpg

----------


## sg3

τα δρομολογια σαρωνκου της hsw απο 30-04 εως 19-09 :

----------


## sg3

η afd καθε κυριακη το αθηνα απο πειραια για αγκιστρι-αιγινα-πειραια.
http://www.openseas.gr/OPENSEAS/sear...ate=09/05/2010
http://www.openseas.gr/OPENSEAS/sear...18&Submit.y=10

----------


## Super Jet

Το ΦΑΙΔΡΑ θα εκτελει δρομολογια και για αγκίστρι!
http://www.aeginaferries.gr/

----------


## sg3

σορρυ για το ασχετο αλλα εκανα λαθος!πως διαγραφουμε ενα ποστ που το εχουμε ανεβασει?

----------


## sg3

πλεον το εισητηριο για αιγινα πηγε στα 10Ε και απο την nova και απο τη hellenic.να δουμε και τον αγ.νεκταριο οταν θα ξεκινησει ποσο θα το παει!

----------


## SUPERFERRY II

ΑΝΤΕ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ & ΤΟΝ ΕΜΠΕΔΟΚΛΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΚΑΤΕΒΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΤΙΜΕΣ.......... :Smile:

----------


## Eng

Επιτελους και ευτυχως! Παντως just a hint μου φαινεται πως το "Αγιος Νεκταριος" θα πηγαινει με 10ε. και θα βγαλει προσφορα με 8ε. σε καποια δρομολογια..
Παντως με βαση το post του superferry 2 παραπάνω, οσο περισσοτερα τοσο καλυτερα.
Αρκει και η νεα εταιρια να εχει καποιο cash flow ωστε να μπορει να ανταπεξελθει λιγο τον ανταγωνισμο.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Μετά την αποχώρηση του Ποσειδών Ελλάς απ' τη γραμμή λόγω συντήρησης, παρατηρώ ότι έως και 28/2 δεν θα προσεγγίσει συμβατικό πλοίο στο Αγκίστρι!!! Και ρωτώ, αν είναι δυνατόν! Δηλαδή αν είναι αναγκαία η μεταφορά ενός οχήματος, η τροφοδοσία του νησιού, η μεταφορά των καυσίμων, πως γίνονται;; Με τα δελφινάκια;; :Sour:  :Sour:  Η hsw δεν έπρεπε να έχει φροντίσει ώστε να υπάρξει κάποια υποτυπώδης αντικάτασταση!

Ξέρεις κανείς αν έχει μπει τοπική παντόφλα για το δρομολόγιο Αγκίστρι - Αίγινα - Αγκίστρι;;;;

----------


## Apostolos

Εγώ απορώ πώς και δεν έχουν βάλει καμια καλή αμφίπλωρη παντόφλα. Απο ταχύτητα τα ίδια θα είναι, χωρητικότητα μεγαλύτερη και φυσικά περισσότερο οικονομική. Εξάλου λίγες μέρες ο Σαρωνικός βγάζει απαγορευτικό...

----------


## Panos80

Δε ξερω για τις νεες παντοφλες αλλα οταν υπηρχαν οι παλιες εβγαζε συχνα απαγορευτικο και ταξιδευαν μονο τα κλειστου τυπου.
Κατι επισης εκνευριστικο στη γραμμη ειναι οτι πχ την παρασκευη εχει πληθος δρομολογιων κολλητα ανα μια ωρα, αλλα ολα μεχρι τις 6 το απογευμα. Δηλαδη καποιος που σχολαει απο τη δουλεια του στις 6, δε προλαβαινει να παρει το πλοιο ή εστω ενα f/d. Χαρακτηριστικα να πω οτι εχει γυρω στις 4 τον Νεκταριο, στις 5 Απολλων και 6 Φοιβο. Πιστευω  οτι θα βολευε το τελευταιο δρομολογιο να παει λιγο παραπισω. Δε ξερω την αποψη σας, αλλα εγω το ακουω απο πολλους οι οποιοι αναγκαζονται να φυγουν Σαββατο πρωι γιατι δεν προλαβαινουν τα απογευματινα της Παρασκευης.

----------


## Express Pigasos

Σημερα σε συζητηση που ειχα με καποιον κυριο..επεμενε πως εχει γινει αγονη η γραμμη....παροτι ακουστηκε και αυτο το σεναριο...δε νομιζω πως εγινε ??

----------


## sg3

Η ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΤΗΣ ΑΙΓΙΝΑΣ ΘΕΛΕΙ 2 ΠΛΟΙΑ ΣΑΝ ΤΟ ΩΚΥΡΡΟΗ ΩΣΤΕ Ο ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΑΣ Ή Ο ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝΑΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΣΠΕΤΣΕΣ!!!

----------


## karavofanatikos

Δύσκολα θα ξαναδούμε συμβατικά πλοία να κατηφορίζουν στα πιο νότια νησιά του Σαρωνικού, καθώς η διακίνηση ιχ αυτοκινήτων σε Ύδρα και Σπέτσες είναι αρκετά περιορισμένη, ενώ οι αρκετές ώρες πλου που χρειάζεται ένας ταξιδιώτης από και προς Πειραιά τον αναγκάζει να επιλέγει τα πιο γρήγορα δελφίνια κι άλλα ταχύπλοα σκάφη. Επίσης, η Ύδρα έχει το πρόβλημα της πρυμνοδέτησης. Κι όλα αυτά δεν τα λέω εγώ, αλλά ο Λεφάκης, ο οποίος προσπάθησε να μείνει στη γραμμή, όμως δεν τα κατάφερε. Επίσης, μην ξεχνάμε ότι όλοι οι παίχτες στη γραμμή του Σαρωνικού έχουν επικεντρώσει το ενδιαφέρον τους στο φιλέτο που ονομάζται Αίγινα κι έτσι δεν πολυνοίαζονται για τα άλλα νησιά, ιδιαίτερα δε για εκείνα που έχουν και τη λύση της οδικής μετακίνησης (Πόρος, Μέθανα). Πάντως ναι, χρειάζονται πλοία σαν τον Εμπεδοκλή και το Ωκυρρόη τα οποία είναι πιο οικονομικά και ιδανικά για δύσκολα λιμάνια τα οποία έχουν τελευταία ερημώσει (Αγκίστρι, Σουβάλα) απ' την πολιτική που ασκούν οι εταιρείες του χώρου!!!

----------


## Express Pigasos

Ειδικοτερα τον Εμπεδοκλη!! το Ωκυρροη θελει δουλεια για να κανει τετοιο πλου!!Μακαρι..καλυτερα να γυρισουμε στις παντοφλες..παρα να μην  υπαρχουν πλοια!

----------


## hsw

Βγήκαν και τα φετινά καλοκαιρινά δρομολόγια για Σαρωνικό της Hellenic Seaways τα οποία είναι τα ίδια με πέρσι (τραγικά!). 

http://www.hellenicseaways.gr/media/...9sartax_gr.pdf

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μεγάλη προσωπική έκπληξη η αίτηση στο ΣΑΣ που θα συνεδριάσει την Παρασκευή, η οποία αφορά την ετήσια δρομολόγηση του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ _“ΣΠΙΡΙΤ ΟΦ ΑΘΩΣ”_ στη γραμμή Σουβάλα – Πειραιάς – Σουβάλα – Αγκίστρι (Σκάλα) από 01-06-2013.

Το πανέμορφο καραβάκι που έχει κατασκευαστεί το 1996 στο ναυπηγείο Χωματά της Θεσσαλονίκης, δουλεύει ως τουριστικό σε Θεσσαλονίκη και Χαλκιδική ενώ είχε παλαιότερα κάνει και ένα πέρασμα από την Ζάκυνθο.

2010_02.jpg
_Φεβρουάριος 2010_

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Με την προσθήκη του γατιού 1 τροποποιήθηκαν τα δρομολόγια στον Αργοσαρωνικό από 1/7.

----------


## sg3

τα νεα δρομολογια της hsw στον σαρωνικο για τον οκτωβριο:http://www.hellenicseaways.gr/media/...sarsymb_gr.pdf

φαινεται δρομολογια να κανει μονο το ποσειδων ελλας

----------


## karavofanatikos

Περιφερειακή Ενότητα Νήσων - Δελτίο Τύπου

Ο Αντιπεριφερειάρχης Νήσων κ. Παναγιώτης Χατζηπέρος συγκάλεσε σύσκεψη σήμερα στο γραφείο του με τον κ. Πάρη Τσάγκαρη (Hellenic Seaways) και τους κ.κ. Γιάννη και Ιωσήφ Λεφάκη (Nova Ferries). Στην εν λόγω σύσκεψη συζητήθηκαν τα μεγάλα προβλήματα της ακτοπλοϊκής σύνδεσης των νησιών του Σαρωνικού και η δυσχέρεια επικοινωνίας της Αίγινας με τα Μέθανα και τον Πόρο.

Αποτέλεσμα της σύσκεψης ήταν η διαβεβαίωση των ακτοπλόων ότι θα υπάρχει απογευματινό δρομολόγιο κάθε Κυριακή και Τετάρτη για Πόρο, με ενδιαμέσους σταθμούς την Αίγινα και τα Μέθανα, και αναχώρηση από τον Πόρο κάθε Δευτέρα και Τετάρτη πρωί στις 06.00 π.μ. προς Μέθανα, Αίγινα και Πειραιά μέχρι το Πάσχα.

Κατά την διάρκεια της εορτής του Πάσχα τα δρομολόγια θα πυκνώσουν για την καλύτερη εξυπηρέτηση των κατοίκων και των επισκεπτών, και μετά το πέρας του Πάσχα τα δρομολόγια αυτά θα εκτελούνται καθημερινά κατά διαβεβαίωση των ακτοπλόων.

----------


## Nautilia News

*Πρωτοβουλία του Υπουργείου για λύση στις γραμμές του Σαρωνικού*

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Είμαι περίεργος πάντως να δω το μερίδιο που μπορεί να πάρει από την "πίτα" (το AQUA JEWEL), σε μια γραμμή με άφθονα πλοία, από μεγάλα συμβατικά, ιπτάμενα δελφίνια, ταχύπλοα μέχρι και παντόφλα και μικρό επιβατηγό.





> Το μελλον του Φοιβου πιο ειναι ; Αν δεν μπει στη γραμμη και σε συνδιασμο με την αποχωρηση του Απολλονα τοτε εχουμε και παλι πεντε πλοια .Αναλογα τις ωρες  των δρομολογιων του οσο για την παντοφλα αυτη εξυπηρετει μονο βορεια Αιγινα και τα δρομιλογια της ειναι κυκλικα οποτε πολλοι θα το σκεφτονται αν θα την χρησιμοποιουν στην επιστροφη.


Δεν βρίσκω κάποιο λόγο για να μην επιστρέψει το ΦΟΙΒΟΣ στην γραμμή, και παραξενεύομαι φίλε μου που το ρωτάς, εκτός πιά και αν γνωρίζεις κάτι περισσότερο...... Από όσα εγώ γνωρίζω, το πλοίο έχει πάθει μία μηχανική βλάβη επισκευάσιμη, και τίποτα παραπάνω. Όσο για την παντόφλα (ΟΣΙΟΣ ΔΑΥΙΔ) προς το παρόν έχει μόνο δύο κυκλικά δρομολόγια την εβδομάδα (στα οποία δηλαδή περιλαμβάνεται και η Αγία Μαρίνα), και ουσιαστικά ένα επιστροφής, αυτό της Κυριακής απόγευμα. 

Όπως και να έχει το πράγμα, με την επιστροφή του ΦΟΙΒΟΥ και την επικείμενη δρομολόγηση του AQUA JEWEL, θα υπάρχουν δύο περισσότερα πλοία σε σχέση με πέρυσι στην Αίγινα (AQUA JEWEL + ΟΣΙΟΣ ΔΑΥΙΔ), είτε βόρεια, είτε δυτικά !!! Και το θέμα είναι αν η γραμμή τελικά σηκώνει - χρειάζεται τόσα πολλά πλοία.

----------


## sg3

απο τα αποτελεσματα του ΣΑΣ το απολλων ελλας πηρε αναβολη στα δρομολογια του!!

----------


## aegina

Μακαρι φιλε Venezia να γυρισει και ο Φοιβος στη γραμμη οχι δεν ξερω τιποτα για το μελλον του απλα μου φαινεται περιεργο που καθηστερει και ερχεται Πασχα το κυκλικο του Οσιου Δαυιδ  δεν εξυπηρετει στο λεω γιατι ξερω καλα τη γραμμη σχεδον 50 χρονια η προβλητα της Αγιας Μαρινας δεν ειναι η ιδανικη και ο χρονος του ταξιδιου μεγαλος .Οσο για το Aqua Jewel θα το ηθελα σε ενα δρομολογιο και προς Υδρα Σπετσες οπως τον παλιο καιρο αλλα μαλλον ονειρο θα μεινει.Το μονο που ειχα ακουσει πριν καιρο ηταν η φημη οτι ο Αχαιος  πουληθηκε αλλα μαλλον φημη ηταν.Ας δουμε πως θα βγουν τα καλοκαιρινα δρομολογια τα ωραρια δηλαδη παντως οσο περισσοτερα τοσο καλυτερα και ισως δουμε και ενα δρομολογιο αργα το βραδυ την παρασκευη.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Είμαι περίεργος πάντως να δω το μερίδιο που μπορεί να πάρει από την  "πίτα" (το AQUA JEWEL), σε μια γραμμή με άφθονα πλοία, από μεγάλα συμβατικά, ιπτάμενα  δελφίνια, ταχύπλοα μέχρι και παντόφλα και μικρό επιβατηγό.





> Το μελλον του Φοιβου πιο ειναι ; Αν δεν μπει στη  γραμμη και σε συνδιασμο με την αποχωρηση του Απολλονα τοτε εχουμε και  παλι πεντε πλοια.





> Δεν βρίσκω κάποιο λόγο για να μην επιστρέψει το ΦΟΙΒΟΣ στην γραμμή, και παραξενεύομαι φίλε μου που το ρωτάς, εκτός πιά και αν γνωρίζεις κάτι περισσότερο...... Από όσα εγώ γνωρίζω, το πλοίο έχει πάθει μία μηχανική βλάβη επισκευάσιμη, και τίποτα παραπάνω.
> Όπως και να έχει το πράγμα, με την επιστροφή του ΦΟΙΒΟΥ και την επικείμενη δρομολόγηση του AQUA JEWEL, θα υπάρχουν δύο περισσότερα πλοία σε σχέση με πέρυσι στην Αίγινα (AQUA JEWEL + ΟΣΙΟΣ ΔΑΥΙΔ), είτε βόρεια, είτε δυτικά !!! Και το θέμα είναι αν η γραμμή τελικά σηκώνει - χρειάζεται τόσα πολλά πλοία.


Όχι μόνο επέστρεψε το ΦΟΙΒΟΣ (όχι βέβαια πως αμφέβαλε κανείς), αλλά και το ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΕΛΛΑΣ (για πόσο άραγε ???) με αποτέλεσμα (χωρίς να έχει μπει καν ακόμα το ΑΚΟΥΑ ΤΖΟΥΕΛ) να χρειαστεί χθες βράδυ τα ΦΟΙΒΟΣ και ΟΣΙΟΣ ΔΑΥΙΔ να μεθορμίσουν και διανυκτερεύσουν στα διακοσάρια στην ακτή Μιαούλη.

Με λίγα λόγια...... "δώσε και σε μένα μπάρμπα !!!", αλλά πόσα πια να δώσει κι αυτός ο έρμος ο μπάρμπας ???

----------


## pantelis2009

*Δεν υπάρχει επίσημο αίτημα για δρομολόγηση πλοίου στη Σουβάλα.*Στην τελευταία συνεδρίαση του Δημοτικού Συμβουλίου ζητήθηκε ενημέρωση για το ακτοπλοϊκό δρομολόγια στη Σουβάλα. Αν δηλαδή κατά τη φετινή τουριστική περίοδο θα υπάρξει δρομολόγιο στην ακτοπλοϊκή γραμμή Πειραιά - Σουβάλα όπως είχε γίνει πέρυσι. Όπως εξήγησε ο δήμαρχος Αίγινας κύριος Δημήτρης Μούρτζης, σε παλαιότερη συνάντηση που είχε πραγματοποιηθεί στη Σουβάλα την περίοδο των Χριστουγέννων, με τη συμμετοχή κατοίκων και φορέων της περιοχής, ήταν εμφανής η πρόθεση του εκπροσώπου της ακτοπλοϊκής εταιρίας, που εξυπηρέτησε πέρυσι την γραμμή Πειραιά - Σουβάλα, να συνεχίσει και φέτος.
Ωστόσο στον πίνακα γνωμοδοτήσεων του Συμβουλίου Ακτοπλοϊκών Συγκοινωνιών, από συνεδρίαση που έγινε στις 26 Απριλίου και συγκεκριμένα στο 15ο θέμα που αφορά στην ανάκληση της ανακοίνωσης του πλοίου από τις γραμμές Πειραιά - Σουβάλα και Πειραιά - Σουβάλα - Αγία Μαρίνα από 17 Απριλίου 2017, το συμβούλιο γνωμοδότησε ομόφωνα θετικά. Στο 22ο θέμα του πίνακα ανακοινώνεται η θετική γνωμοδότηση του συμβουλίου για την ετήσια δρομολόγηση του πλοίου στις γραμμές Λευκίμμης - Ηγουμενίτσας.

Στη συνεδρίαση του Δημοτικού Συμβουλίου ο κύριος Δημήτρης Μούρτζης είχε παραπέμψει για την ενημέρωση του θέματος στον πρόεδρο του Δημοτικού Λιμενικού Ταμείου. Σε σημερινή επικοινωνία με τον πρόεδρο του Δημοτικού Λιμενικού Ταμείου κύριο Γιώργο Σκαλτσιώτη, καθώς για το ζήτημα οι κάτοικοι και οι παραθεριστές της ευρύτερης περιοχής δείχνουν έντονο ενδιαφέρον, διευκρίνισε ότι επίσημο αίτημα για δρομολόγηση πλοίου στη Σουβάλα δεν υπάρχει, επίσης δήλωσε την πρόθεση του Δημοτικού Λιμενικού Ταμείου να παρέχει κάθε δυνατή βοήθεια, στο πλαίσιο των αρμοδιοτήτων του, για τη λειτουργία του δρομολογίου.



Βέβαια από τα χείλη φίλου από την Κέρκυρα, μου είπε ότι ένα από τα ανοικτού τύπου......υπάρχει περίπτωση να έρθει για τη γραμμή Πειραιά - Σουβάλα. Για να δούμε ....τι θα δούμε????

----------


## pantelis2009

Σύγκρουση του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ “ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΕΛΛΑΣ” Ν.Π. 10631 , με το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ  “ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ ΕΛΛΑΣ” Ν.Π. 8129, σημειώθηκε απογευματινές ώρες σήμερα, εντός του λιμένα Αίγινας.
Ειδικότερα, κατά τη διάρκεια πρόσδεσης του  “ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΕΛΛΑΣ” στο λιμένα Αίγινας, συγκρούστηκε με το προσδεδεμένο ήδη στην προβλήτα  “ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ ΕΛΛΑΣ”.  
Από τη σύγκρουση των δύο πλοίων δεν αναφέρθηκε τραυματισμός, παρά μόνο υλικές φθορές σε αμφότερα πλοία, ενώ από την οικεία Λιμενική Αρχή απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους τους μέχρι προσκόμισης σχετικού βεβαιωτικού αξιοπλοΐας . 
ΠΗΓΗ
Ήδη το Ποσειδών Ελλάς είναι στο ναυπηγείο Κανέλλου στο Πέραμα.

----------


## threshtox

Μπορούν να συμβούν τέτοια περιστατικά στο υπέεεροχο λιμάνι της Αίγινας;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Oικογενειακή...υπόθεση!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το λιμάνι της Αίγινας μια χαρά είναι, και υπέροχο και γραφικότατο. Με την μόνη διαφορά ότι δεν μπαίνουν σε αυτό τα παπόρια της γραμμής, αλλά δένουν στην εξωτερική πλευρά μιας προβλήτας του (σαν να λέμε τα καράβια δεν μπαίνουν στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, αλλά πρυμοδετούν εξωτερικά στο "κάκκινο" και το "πράσινο" !!!) εκτιθέμενα σε κάθε καιρό. Και βέβαια αυτό το _"εντός του λιμένα Αίγινας"_ από το δελτίο τύπου, συγκαταλέγεται στις συνήθεις γραφικότητες των ανακοινώσεων του υπουργείου.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Γνωρίζετε ποιά είναι η πλέον δημοφιλής ακτοπλοική γραμμή στην χώρα μας ??? Σύμφωνα τουλάχιστον με την Google, η γραμμή _Πειραιάς - Άιγινα_. Αν ξεκινήσεις να πληκτρολογείς στην αναζήτηση την φράση "δρομολόγια Πειραιάς" πριν καν φτάσεις στο πρώτο γιώτα του "Πειραιάς", η πρώτη αυτόματη πρόταση του συστήματος είναι η :

Screenshot.jpg

Μάλιστα, η Αιγινίτσα μας παρακαλώ, ούτε Μύκονος, ούτε Σαντορίνη, ούτε Ρόδος !!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Εδώ και 5 χρόνια, καθημερινά ταξιδεύουμε μαζί σε όλο τον Σαρωνικό. Πλέον, χαράζουμε πορεία για τα επόμενα με καπετάνιο το νέο μας λογότυπο.

48412752_314809072700438_2973013372024389632_n.jpg

----------


## Joyrider

Τα site των εταιρειών SF και Leve Ferries δεν έχουν ενημερωθεί ακόμα για τα νέα πλοία και τα δρομολόγια. 
Θα περίμενε κανείς να είναι έτοιμα για να κάνει τον προγραμματισμό του.

----------

